# Let's Squat in NOLA



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

Packing up my car and hitting New Orleans soon. Looking to meet up, find a building, and start squatting.
30% of New Orleans is still vacant after Katrina, with a disproportionate amount of "condemned" buildings, making it the perfect place to squat. Just in time for Mardi Gras too 
If you're in the area and want to form such an alliance, let's become friends.


----------



## Cristian (Feb 2, 2012)

sorry if this sounds retarded but i have no fuckin IDEA where Nola is at...D: 
its New orleans then i guess?
i'm a jackass, you don't gotta tell me
-Cristian


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

You would be correct. It just gets tiring typing out New Orleans. Much easier to use the acronym.
I think we've all got a little jackass in us


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 2, 2012)

I won't be in Nola for a while but if you get an awesome squat going I'd be happy to help fix up some of it.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

Plenty of buildings, not finding alot of people. People kinda help. lol


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

where are you currently? that would be awesome exploring and find a cool place. id love to help ya out


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 2, 2012)

squats in nola usually either get blown the fuck up and raided, or just end up getting raided. be careful if you are even somewhat serious about going through with this. personally nola scares the hell out of me.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

i'm currently in baton rouge, should be back down there within the next week. Just gotta get rid of everything that won't fit in my car.
NOLA isn't as scary as the media portrays it to be. You just gotta have situational awareness and power in numbers.


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

okay well im not to worried about that, though i have heard all the gang shit is terrible. so are you dead set on goin to nola?


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

Like 85%. I really just need to meet up with people first and head where the road takes me.


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

i plan goin to new orleans but i don't know how soon. hopefully it all works out for ya. if im that way ill holler at ya.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

Where are you headed now?


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

well i worked like half of last year and im waiting on my incometax. but the beggining of march i plan on heading out was planning on going to atlanta then florida and try to meet travel buddy. then idk from there, but i def wanna go to nola. tho thats one of the places ive always wanted to go. so idk nothings for set in stone right now.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm thinking of hitting up Clearwater, FL. The snowbirds will be leaving and the spring break kids will be coming. Makes for some good people watching. Plus all the hobos there were really nice (at least when I lived there).


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah i stayed in st.augustine for like a month last year, thats probly one of my favorite cities. i just need to meet some partners, i just wanna big ass gang, maybe a travelin band


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

A traveling band eh? Well I would consider myself a musician of sorts. Played euphonium and clarinet for like 6 years. Haven't played since high school though.


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

wow if you still have it we need to jam


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

I would have to fetch it from my parents house in Mobile, along with my super comfy combat boots.


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 2, 2012)

well hell yeah roll tide, if you end up comin a little east sometime in march well hang out and jam.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

When I can get on the road depends on how soon I can get rid of all my crap. Have it all on CraigsList and not too many bites yet. Cause apparently all these LSU students don't need cheap college kid furniture lol.
Once that's done, I'll be off on my journey of the great outdoors.


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Feb 2, 2012)

if you plan on starting a real squat house you should read up on Adverse Possession and keep a moderate profile so it doesn't get blown up too soon. otherwise i won't be in nola til May, safe travels.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 2, 2012)

The cops there aren't very pleasant. They even gave me a ticket for going 37 in a 35. So I'm always on my guard when in the city.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 1, 2012)

I squatted a few places in Nola. Short term and long. I always had this uneasy feeling that somebody was gonna bust down the door and give us the boot which did happen. I guess that's part of squatting but it just felt different there. Nobody wants to see random stinky white kids invading their neighbors house who they've known for 10 years before katrina and couldn't make it back ya know? Plus after the squat fire two winters ago nobody wants to live next to a squatter anymore.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Mar 1, 2012)

Last time I looked for a squat there I was looking for something not completely devoured by black mold and isolated from neighbors. I think that'd be yer best bet if you were shooting for long term


----------



## dylann (Mar 1, 2012)

i was planning on being out there but i got some places to go first. id say i would probably be out there mid spring. like april sometime. if you're still out there i would be more than happy to help fix it up and what not.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Mar 1, 2012)

NOLA: New Orleans, LuisiAna (LA)


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Mar 1, 2012)

JoelRailDude said:


> NOLA: New Orleans, LuisiAna (LA)



Thanks for the clarification... Lollll

I see you're working hard to get your message count up?


----------



## JoelRailDude (Mar 1, 2012)

Nah i just love this site, 100 times better than facebopok, but real people, no spam BS, Real live chat. Awesome emoticons  And a lot of talk about what i like the most .... Lupc449wleftLwellcenter3 pirateshipwith


----------

